# Good Crop projection read



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is a really good projection on 2012 crop estimates

2012: Biggest Corn Acreage in 68 Years? | Farm Journal Magazine

Regards, Mike


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

There numbers are incomplete. Where are they getting all the extra acres? Are hay and pasture acres being reduced? Mel


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

The new acres won't be 200 bushels ground in Illinois and Iowa, the growth will partially have some from soybeans but they are coming from the fringes of the cornbelt. We might have the acres but I doubt we will come close to trendline yelds because of the lower quality ground brought into corn production.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Waterway64 said:


> There numbers are incomplete. Where are they getting all the extra acres? Are hay and pasture acres being reduced? Mel


I'm taking some hay ground out this spring and planting corn instead. I know of a lot of other people in our area doing the same. Hay prices aren't bad this winter, but nothing like what's needed to convince me not to take hay out.

What's coming out is actually pretty good corn ground, just had it in hay as we hate dinking around with anything less than 20 acres for row crops. Is a real PITA in those small fields with a 16 row planter. Should have kept the old 8 row for the pea patches I guess.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't think you will see trendline yields for a long time. The only hay ground I have left is from seed that I bought from Cy. The fields (og and timothy ) are sooo pretty that I just hate to burn them down but if hay doesn't get any better in price this year, they will get the hammer and go to corn or beans. Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I probably need my tail kicked for not putting some beans out instead of this RR Alfalfa, but I have been itchin to plant some alfalfa since I have not done so....probably regret it but I have already bought the RR seed. Grass hay is still bringing about 240 a ton and alfalfa is still bringing 320 a ton here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> I probably need my tail kicked for not putting some beans out instead of this RR Alfalfa, but I have been itchin to plant some alfalfa since I have not done so....probably regret it but I have already bought the RR seed. Grass hay is still bringing about 240 a ton and alfalfa is still bringing 320 a ton here.
> 
> Regards, Mike


If I could get $320 a ton for alfalfa I would be seeding alfalfa here back to what I used to have.

Used to be 50% alfalfa,25% corn,25% beans.

Now 25% hay,65% corn and 10% beans.

That could change some what if bean prices keep going up.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> I probably need my tail kicked for not putting some beans out instead of this RR Alfalfa, but I have been itchin to plant some alfalfa since I have not done so....probably regret it but I have already bought the RR seed. Grass hay is still bringing about 240 a ton and alfalfa is still bringing 320 a ton here.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Nothing like that up here, seen a few small loads of little squares get close to $240/ton (goofy horse people) but for the most part has been around $150-$170/ton.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Nothing like that up here, seen a few small loads of little squares get close to $240/ton (goofy horse people) but for the most part has been around $150-$170/ton.


Can you get any decent dairy hay bought in the 150 to 170 range in big squares up there? I can truck it down here and put $100/ton on it easy. I am only a little over 200 miles south of you.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I agree nwith Haybaler. This is a excellent year to experiment with hay markets in different areas and as well as transportation, etc. If I stayed with the local hay market this year I would be recieving $75- $85 per ton for my hay. I doubt that I ever market hay again as I have done in the past. Mel


----------

